# INSERT - leere Felder überspringen



## JtGD28 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe 5 Felder in einer Tabelle. Besteht hier die Möglichkeit, wenn nur zwei Felder ausgefüllt wurden den Datensatz per INSERT in die Tabelle zu schreiben?

Bie mir funktioniert dies nur, wenn alle 5 Felder ausgefüllt wurden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Loomis (12. Juli 2009)

Hi,

klar geht das:

```
INSERT INTO
	`tabelle`(`feld1`,`feld2`)
VALUES
	("wert1","wert2")
```


----------



## JtGD28 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort, Aber das ist nicht ganz das wie ich es mir vorstelle.

Hänge momentan an folgendem Code.


```
sql = "INSERT INTO Projekte (Proj_Art, Proj_Sparte, Proj_EH_Sparte, Proj_EH_ProjArt, Proj_EH_Angesagt, Proj_Notizen, Proj_Status) VALUES (" & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.cbo_Proj_Art), "Null", "'" & Me.cbo_Proj_Art & "'") & ", " & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.cbo_Proj_Sparte), "Null", "'" & Me.cbo_Proj_Sparte & "'") & ", " & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.txt_Proj_EH_Sparte), "Null", Me.txt_Proj_EH_Sparte) & ", " & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.txt_Proj_EH_ProjArt), "Null", Me.txt_Proj_EH_ProjArt) & ", " & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.txt_Proj_EH_Angesagt), "Null", Me.txt_Proj_EH_Angesagt) & ", " & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.txt_Proj_Notizen), "Null", "'" & Me.txt_Proj_Notizen & "'") & ", " & _
            IIf(IsNull(Me.cbo_Proj_Status), "Null", "'" & Me.cbo_Proj_Status & "'") & ")"
```

Habt Ihr noch weitere Ideen

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Biber2 (13. Juli 2009)

Moin JtGD28,

da hätte ich aber noch 3 Rückfragen:

- wenn doch _eigentlich_ der Wert eines Feldes "unbestimmt" (NULL) ist, wiese schreibst du dann den Text "Null" dort rein? Um später mal die Funktion IsNull() zu foppen?

- wenn Du doch schreibst "ich habe 5 Felder in einer Tabelle", warum versuchst Du dann mit deinem Insert 7 Felder zu füllen? Datenbanktabellen wachsen normalerweise immer nur in die Länge, nicht so schnell in die Breite. Is' nich' bei jedem neuen Insert ein Feld mehr da (jedenfalls war es letzten Dienstag noch so)...

- haben denn diese 5 oder 7 oder vielleicht auch inzwischen 23-Karnickel-Felder auch die Eigenschaft "Nullable" mit auf den Weg bekommen? Oder alternativ "Not Null with Default"? Wenn z.B. Proj_Status als "Not Nullable" definiert ist vielleicht noch mit einem Wertebereich von "Offen","in Arbeit", "Gecancelt"... dann bekommst du natürlich keine NULL- und auch keine "Null"-Stringwerte rein.

Poste doch mal die DDL für die Tabelle - sooo nobelpreisverdächtig oder schützenswert ist die ja wohl nicht.

Grüße
Biber


----------

